
Grafana 2.5 Released – Cloudwatch support - eloycoto
http://grafana.org/blog/2015/10/28/Grafana-2-5-Released.html
======
torkelo
For people who do not know what Grafana is. Grafana is a highly popular open
source web application for visualizing time series metrics. Used mainly in
infrastructure and application monitoring and analytic's but also in many
other areas.

Grafana supports reading metrics from many of the most popular time series
databases like Graphite, InfluxDB and OpenTSDB. This release also adds support
to use Elasticsearch, Cloudwatch and Prometheus as data sources.

[http://grafana.org](http://grafana.org) to learn more

------
setheron
Wow! As a previous AWS engineer I found the default CloudWatch web client
terrible. This is a nice alternative.

